# Please tell me why????



## Grandma Anne (May 3, 2011)

A new great granddaughter is expected next month and I decided to knit her a cardi that she could wear next winter. Found the perfect pattern and yarn and got it knitted up in no time  It is a top-down pattern and the only seaming to be done will be the sleeves, sew on the buttons and it is done. And it has been sitting there next to my chair for over a week, I just can't seem to make myself seam up those sleeves! I pick up the needle and then put it down and pick up some knitting instead. I have always had an aversion to sewing knitted pieces together, but I am looking at 2 seams, hardly 6 inches long and how long with it take me to do this task? 15 minutes at the most! Why am I having such a time with this???


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I have always had this problem and can related totally! I now use only patterns where I don't have to sew in the sleeves as the end.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Make yourself do it BEFORE you check KP !


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

I do the same thing, and then I decided to just use my sewing machine and it works beautifully. My seams never looked good enough for my critical eye. Since I decided to use my machine a whole world of previously forbidden projects has opened up for me.


----------



## Cheryl Straub (Mar 20, 2014)

In the future you might try knitting them together.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Cheryl Straub said:


> In the future you might try knitting them together.


How do you do that?????


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I know. I do the same. It is silly. As you say, it would take no time at all but....?


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome to the "I hate to sew pieces together club". AKA I'll do it later when I'm in the mood mentality. Like we're ever in the mood.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

I am the same, I have pieces laying around for ages until I finally literally get out a whip and force myself to do it. I try very hard to only knit things that I don't need to sew up.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Don't worry it works the same way for Crochet too...I hate assembly that might be why I avoid making things that call for assembly at the end unless they are absolutely needed and then I choose ones I can seam with my hook and not a needle...


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> How do you do that?????


I too would love to know how.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

I must be odd! I actually enjoy sewing up, it's the final part. :wink:


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

I usually knit top down sweaters for my granddaughter and when I pick up the sleeve stitches I do them on a circular needle, switching to DP when I have to. I made her a sweater where all the pieces are knit separately, sewn together, and then you pick up around the neck. I put off sewing that thing together for so long that it only fit her for a few months. Just make yourself do it. It'll be a load off of your mind.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

I used to be like this until, quite by accident, I discovered that my sister (who doesn't knit) loves to sew things together, since sewing is her passion. It all started one day when I showed her many wips I had completed but didn't finish because I hate the sewing together. 

Now when I finish knitting something, I make her a kit (with the knitting, yarn, buttons, directions, etc.) and I get it back completely finished. I felt guilty about this for awhile, but always gave her credit, since it was as much her work as mine. Now I am done with the guilt, and just enjoying my great luck.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I wish you could watch some of Lucy Neatby's videos. I felt the same way till watching these and she makes finishing up ends and sewing together seem like an art and such fun doing them the best you can without the joining showing. Perhaps a you tube video on various ways to seam knitting will be a little inspiration?


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Just think how much better,When you have done it.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

OKay, don't think about sewing the seams. Instead, think about how much the parents are going to admire the little jacket and the cute little thing wearing the jacket with beautiful, little chubby hands hanging out of those sleeves. Think about how proud the mother will be when someone says "what a beautiful jacket, somebody really loves you to make something like that." Keep going with these thoughts as you stitch and by the time you finish, you should have so many happy thoughts of the new baby and its parents, you won't even know the time passed. Sometimes..this works for me...


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

I think most of us are the same I hate sewing up the seams too, I think the best thing to do is just do it straight away before you put it down.


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Are you my alter ego?? Gosh, I feel the same way about seaming...


----------



## calicolover (Jun 25, 2011)

In order for me to get out of the "UFO" unfinished object category, I don't allow myself to start anything else until the project is finished. That way I don't have to waste my energy with a guilty conscience. Works for me!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

About ten years ago, I knitted myself a top. I was foolish; it requires about ten minutes of seaming. It's still sitting waiting to be seamed. Maybe they can just drape the front over me in the casket?


----------



## Grandma Anne (May 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> About ten years ago, I knitted myself a top. I was foolish; it requires about ten minutes of seaming. It's still sitting waiting to be seamed. Maybe they can just drape the front over me in the casket?


JJ, I love your sense of humor  :thumbup:


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Set aside 10 mins a day to do your sewing up, I dont have this problem with WIP as I dont have any.Start and finish one item before you start another.
My late father always said dont start something it you cant finish it.


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

Grandma Anne said:


> A new great granddaughter is expected next month and I decided to knit her a cardi that she could wear next winter.


I think it's because baby grand-girl hasn't arrived yet! ..and...next winter looks oh so far off.......

Why not reward yourself for doing something good? Seam up that cardi this week - set a day/time - and promise yourself something you love, when it's finished -
whether a box of chocolate or new purchase of yarn....
AND be proud that you will have this all ready for her when the first winter winds blow!
And you can also *reward* yourself by finding some new patterns that you'd love to do for her now to give her to wear next month when she arrives !
And - don't forget us! another way to reward yourself and please us would be to post a finished photo of the cardi here so we can all applaud you!
: )

ps - your avatar guy is too cute!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is what I like about top down patterns. I start at the top and then finish the sleeves before I knit the body so I end up sewing the sleeve seams before I knit the body. Sort of psyching myself out I guess!


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> I wish you could watch some of Lucy Neatby's videos. I felt the same way till watching these and she makes finishing up ends and sewing together seem like an art and such fun doing them the best you can without the joining showing. Perhaps a you tube video on various ways to seam knitting will be a little inspiration?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I used to avoid sewing up seams and then realized it was because a) I didn't know how and b) they always came out looking like crap. Needless to say, b) was because of a). I spent some time looking for finishing videos, learned a lot, and now I don't mind doing seams.


----------



## Grandma Anne (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for all your encouragement! I have now sewn the sleeve seams, just need to sew on some buttons (which I don't mind doing) and then send the cardi on its way YAY!!! If I can get my camera to work, I'll do a pic and send it your way.
Thanks again, KPers have triumphed again!!!


----------



## Grandma Anne (May 3, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That is what I like about top down patterns. I start at the top and then finish the sleeves before I knit the body so I end up sewing the sleeve seams before I knit the body. Sort of psyching myself out I guess!


This sounds like an excellent strategy, I'll keep it in mind the next time. Thanks.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Grandma Anne said:


> ....the only seaming to be done will be the sleeves, sew on the buttons and it is done. And it has been sitting there next to my chair for over a week, I just can't seem to make myself seam up those sleeves! I pick up the needle and then put it down and pick up some knitting instead. I have always had an aversion to sewing knitted pieces together, but I am looking at 2 seams, hardly 6 inches long and how long with it take me to do this task?.....


I could say the same! I have some baby things for my new GD and I have half sewn up the pants but I keep picking up knitting instead! I'll have to do it soon, I leave in a few days to go up for a visit, or I'll have to do it when I'm there! :? :? :?

I finished knitting lovely blanket for GD about 2 months ago, but only darned away the ends last night! :| :| :|


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> About ten years ago, I knitted myself a top. I was foolish; it requires about ten minutes of seaming. It's still sitting waiting to be seamed. Maybe they can just drape the front over me in the casket?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm just about the same.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Grandma Anne said:


> Thanks for all your encouragement! I have now sewn the sleeve seams, just need to sew on some buttons (which I don't mind doing) and then send the cardi on its way YAY!!! If I can get my camera to work, I'll do a pic and send it your way.
> Thanks again, KPers have triumphed again!!!


Good to hear that, did you feel the encouragement from all of us, or was it guilt :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I knitted my father a jumper and I am procrastinating about finishing it. He is in a nursing home and won't ever go home again and being in the nursing home he won't need his jumper. It is nearly finished and I know I should finish it and let him see that I have actually knitted him a jumper before it is too late, but at the moment I am too tired to do anything, but get to my emails, go to bed and go to work the next day.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Grandma G. said:


> Make yourself do it BEFORE you check KP !


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Savta Shelly (May 21, 2014)

Next time you can knit the sleeves in the round. But really, I see the sewing up as where the magic happens. Until that point, you've got a number of odd pieces hanging around. Sew it up & the magic happens. It works for me.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I hope you took a picture of the finished product so we can see it!


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

I make sure my edges are beautiful (!) and even as I knit, that makes it much easier to sew up afterwards!

EdnaC


----------



## toast (Jul 27, 2011)

I like to knit seamless too. But, if an item is knit in pieces I can't wait to get it sewed together to see what it actually looks like and does it fit. Seaming, ripping, frogging are all part of knitting - not necessarily the best part but they are all part of the craft.


----------



## Keiko (Jun 14, 2014)

I have two sweaters, one a 5-hour knit-down baby sweater made with #10.5 needles (that I just put together after 10+ years) and a beautiful sweater I knit for me. Same story. I decided I'll pay someone at the knitting shop to put mine together. Many years ago I knit a lot of items, including Northland wool jackets and coats, but I had my Mom then and she spoiled me because she put everything together for me. I have started another 5-hour sweater made with #9 needles and Plymouth Encore worsted yarn, using their pattern #1354. It is cute and pray I put this one together when finished, not 10 years, because I hope to give the sweaters with a matching hat to charity. Good luck with your sweater.


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Cheryl Straub: I have the same question. How do you knit the pieces together without sewing? I have the Jane Austen Shawl from Ravelry that I am NOT doing because I have to sew the knitted border to the shawl  I would love to do that shawl. So please let us know how to knit the pieces together! Thanks


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

I recently found a sweater knitted for my then 10 year old son. I thought I had knitting to finish it but all it needs is to be sewn together  He's now 44 years old. I'm in that same club. There's a sweater and a crocheted vest needing ends worked in for myself.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

For me, the sewing up is the best part,when the garment comes together


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I have the same problem with sewing on buttons, they will get sewn on eventually. :lol:


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

I know why....it's the fear in the back of my head, the fear that after I have seamed it, it wont look so nice, it wont be done well, I wont do it right, it might look unsightly, I dont seam nicely, I dont want to ruin it with my seaming...just put it off, dont do it yet, wait with it,it's perfect now...just leave it, for the moment......

These are my reasons .

Anna


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Me too! Because then it a finished project. Ready to wear and enjoy. JHoan 8060


Chrissy said:


> I must be odd! I actually enjoy sewing up, it's the final part. :wink:


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Would love to learn how to use sewing machine for stitching up seams on knitting stuff...


----------



## Sewinglady68 (May 21, 2014)

SKRB: how do you sew seams together with sewing machine? I have thought about doing that but fear the yarn getting caught in machine.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I could never sew my seams to look nice. I would knit and my mom would sew every thing up for me. One day she told me I was old enough to sew my own stuff and she would not be around forever. She was right and I sew up my seams and pray I don't have to take it out. You can do it, like you said 15 minutes at the most.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

jadancey said:


> I am the same, I have pieces laying around for ages until I finally literally get out a whip and force myself to do it. I try very hard to only knit things that I don't need to sew up.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Grandma Anne said:


> A new great granddaughter is expected next month and I decided to knit her a cardi that she could wear next winter. Found the perfect pattern and yarn and got it knitted up in no time  It is a top-down pattern and the only seaming to be done will be the sleeves, sew on the buttons and it is done. And it has been sitting there next to my chair for over a week, I just can't seem to make myself seam up those sleeves! I pick up the needle and then put it down and pick up some knitting instead. I have always had an aversion to sewing knitted pieces together, but I am looking at 2 seams, hardly 6 inches long and how long with it take me to do this task? 15 minutes at the most! Why am I having such a time with this???


How about crocheting them together?


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Can you see my hand waving in the air? Me, too. Me, too!


----------



## sandra7 (Dec 6, 2012)

you are not the only one, it is the finishing off that puts me off. Don't know why


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Just do it. Easier said than done. I have many unfinished projects.


----------



## drausch (Apr 18, 2011)

I do mostly top down sweaters, put the sleeve stitches on holders and when I finish the body I use a long circular and do the sleeves at once using magic loop. No sewing.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I wish you could watch some of Lucy Neatby's videos. I felt the same way till watching these and she makes finishing up ends and sewing together seem like an art and such fun doing them the best you can without the joining showing. Perhaps a you tube video on various ways to seam knitting will be a little inspiration?


So glad I saw this posting. I watch tons of videos but never saw Lucy. She is wonderful! What a find. Thank you so much. There go all my good intentions for today. 

Maggie


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> About ten years ago, I knitted myself a top. I was foolish; it requires about ten minutes of seaming. It's still sitting waiting to be seamed. Maybe they can just drape the front over me in the casket?


Too funny. I want all my UFOs put into the casket with me. Try setting a timer and sew for five minutes a day/week/month........ Or not.

Maggie


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

Now if you had knit those sleeves using magic loop, you would only have to sew on those buttons.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I am the same, I love to knit but when it comes to sewing up I dread it, don't have a clue why, I just do.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

mrleese said:


> Cheryl Straub: I have the same question. How do you knit the pieces together without sewing?


Knit them in the round. If it helps, pretend they are little socks you don't have to turn a heel on!


----------



## knitwit1029 (May 8, 2014)

I have the same problem! I DESPISE sewing seams be they sleeves or sides or shoulders! When I confessed this at a group, the lone male there asked, "Do you know how to crochet?" Puzzled, I responded with, "Yes, why?" and he gave me the best advice I've ever had when it comes to seaming. "Crochet the seams together with a single crochet. If it's an underarm seam, use slip stitch. Best part is, if it doesn't look right when done, you can easily pull it out and start over."


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

Might you better enjoy crocheting them together?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> I must be odd! I actually enjoy sewing up, it's the final part. :wink:


I do to.. maybe its the quilter in my that likes to have something in my hands.. plus I like spending the last few moments with something I created and put some finishing touches on it before I give it away 
I think we just view these last steps differently.. others see it as a chore I see it as a final farewell


----------



## sandra7 (Dec 6, 2012)

knitwit1029 said:


> I have the same problem! I DESPISE sewing seams be they sleeves or sides or shoulders! When I confessed this at a group, the lone male there asked, "Do you know how to crochet?" Puzzled, I responded with, "Yes, why?" and he gave me the best advice I've ever had when it comes to seaming. "Crochet the seams together with a single crochet. If it's an underarm seam, use slip stitch. Best part is, if it doesn't look right when done, you can easily pull it out and start over."


sounds good to me. got one almost ready to do now will try it thanks


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

calicolover said:


> In order for me to get out of the "UFO" unfinished object category, I don't allow myself to start anything else until the project is finished. That way I don't have to waste my energy with a guilty conscience. Works for me!


That was my plan when I finished my very first baby hoodie (sweater of ANY kind) over a month ago. It was also my first attempt at duplicate stitching--a little space invader on the front. I was sooooo proud! So that being my plan and sticking to it, I am sad (and somewhat embarrassed to say) that I have not knit in over a month now! I simply MUST make myself sew the side and arm seams up on this thing because I really miss knitting and want to start my gypsycream polar bear.  I did start the first seam but was not liking how it was going. I thought I'd give it a break and come back to it. Well, I haven't. I knew I didn't have to be in too much of a hurry with it being warm weather, but still, I MISS KNITTING!! I have seamed things before with decent results and watched TONS of videos, but.... I don't know what my problem is right now! I'm pretty frustrated. Maybe this thread will make me go on and do what I need to do.


----------



## EweLaLa (Jun 12, 2014)

I always knit my sleeves in the round leaving just a little area to sew up in the arm pit area! I use double pointed needles, or Magic Loop--I could not even begin knitting a pattern I knew I had to sew up seams.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I have a sweater for a little boy in a bag. Only needs the seams sewn. Don't like doing it either.


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

You are not alone! I do this all the time!! It seems like a chore if I leave it so now I sew before starting another project. I have to remind myself each time though!


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

I am with you all.. I hate sewing up seams.. would love to know how to do it on my sewing machine


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

On my to-do list is to take a lesson/class on the Kitchener stitch join. My joins don't look so good and I think they ruin the look of the garment. Worst yet is trying to pick them out to try to fix them. Ughhhhh!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Grandma Anne said:


> A new great granddaughter is expected next month and I decided to knit her a cardi that she could wear next winter. Found the perfect pattern and yarn and got it knitted up in no time  It is a top-down pattern and the only seaming to be done will be the sleeves, sew on the buttons and it is done. And it has been sitting there next to my chair for over a week, I just can't seem to make myself seam up those sleeves! I pick up the needle and then put it down and pick up some knitting instead. I have always had an aversion to sewing knitted pieces together, but I am looking at 2 seams, hardly 6 inches long and how long with it take me to do this task? 15 minutes at the most! Why am I having such a time with this???


I hate seaming to, it's why I learned to knit in the round.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

I have that problem too. I knitted myself a summer lacey top. 2 pieces : top and back. all knit/pearl. nothing hard. had it done in 2 days. and now it sits in 2 pieces...and I started the next project. I don't know what my problem is. the only thing I can surmise is that I like the making of the garment but not the finish.lol


----------



## Misty Mama (Dec 13, 2013)

I started a top down sweater and didn't read through pattern closely??... I need to pick up stitches for neckband and button band. ,,, it's not being picked up either... Mental blocks!!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Did you let the little boy out???



jmewin said:


> I have a sweater for a little boy in a bag. Only needs the seams sewn. Don't like doing it either.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

wished I lived closer --I love sewing of seams


----------



## Grandma Anne (May 3, 2011)

quiltdaze37 said:


> wished I lived closer --I love sewing of seams


Wish I still lived in Naples, then everything would get done . It's been almost 20 years since I left and still miss it.


----------



## Taffsey (Apr 5, 2012)

Although I have been knitting quite a while, there is still sooooooo much to learn. I hated sewing seams together as well, but I find some of the tutorials on YouTube to be very helpful. If you go to YouTube.com and enter "how to sew knitting seams together," there will be a lot of helpful videos to watch.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Oh dear, can I ever relate. Going through a box yesterday I came across a little red sweater that I know I knitted for my grandson when he was about 4. It is completely knitted with the sleeves sewed in and only the collar to attach and a zipper. I think about that time I went back to working in an office and the project got put away somewhere.

What is the kicker??? My grandson is now in his thirties and has a child of his own!!!!!

Is that called "putting it off" or what???


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

I have this same problem. I knit a little sweater for a toddler, showed it to his dad (months ago) and the toddler keeps growing, Last time I saw the father, I expressed my apologies at not finishing the seaming; he said, "No problem, we can always use it for the next baby." What a guy! Happy Father's Day to him.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Seams are not my forte either.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Did you let the little boy out???


Thanks. I needed a chuckle. Had my Sunday morning all planned to spend time on my favorite site and couldn't access the Internet. Disappointing. Have an iPad mini but that won't let me hop around to other sites like ravelry, etc. so easily when someone mentions a pattern on there. Back on now. Thanks again for the laugh.

Maggie


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Too bad I don't live closer. I enjoy the stitching together too. I would pin one sleeve at a time and then dig in! If it doesn't match up when you pin it, see what you need to do . Mostly, don't get your stitching thread too tight. I wish you good luck!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Should have invested in Barbara Walker's books since you wouldn't have a need to sew in sleeves either. Lesson learned.


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a somewhat related problem. I have quite a few knitting projects partially done. That's not a concern for me since I like to work on a project until I get bored, then change to another one. I rotate projects so all my projects get done eventually.

My problem is that I have a brand new great-granddaughter. She was born two weeks ago. I always make a quilt for my expected great-grandchildren (there are six so far). In the past the quilt has been ready and in the mail before the baby was born. Now that I am spending so much time knitting, I just don't feel like making that quilt. I have everything ready on my cutting table. The pattern is chosen. But every time I guiltily look at it, I turn around and do some more knitting on my current project which seems to be SO much more interesting than that darned quilt!

Why am I doing that? And, more important, how can I get over this quilt block (no pun intended).


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

SunnysideChick said:


> I always knit my sleeves in the round leaving just a little area to sew up in the arm pit area! I use double pointed needles, or Magic Loop--I could not even begin knitting a pattern I knew I had to sew up seams.


You can even avoid this seam by picking up same # of body cast-ons plus 2 (one extra at each end of picked up stitches to K2tog to avoid/minimize holes).


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

KnitQuiltBeader said:


> I have a somewhat related problem. I have quite a few knitting projects partially done. That's not a concern for me since I like to work on a project until I get bored, then change to another one. I rotate projects so all my projects get done eventually.
> 
> My problem is that I have a brand new great-granddaughter. She was born two weeks ago. I always make a quilt for my expected great-grandchildren (there are six so far). In the past the quilt has been ready and in the mail before the baby was born. Now that I am spending so much time knitting, I just don't feel like making that quilt. I have everything ready on my cutting table. The pattern is chosen. But every time I guiltily look at it, I turn around and do some more knitting on my current project which seems to be SO much more interesting than that darned quilt!
> 
> Why am I doing that? And, more important, how can I get over this quilt block (no pun intended).


You meant that pun. You know you did.  I give this same advice for all procrastinators like me. Set a timer for 10 or 15 minutes and force yourself to get started. Sometimes after the timer goes off you are involved enough to ignore it and keep working. If not you at least have 10 or 15 minutes of work done. Give it a try. It really does work more often than not.

Maggie


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Seams done in the mattress stitch seems like knitting and looks much nicer than whip stitching seams together. I feel as though I'm knitting them together. Google "mattress stitch" for video tutorial. It'll be done before you know it. Good Luck


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> I must be odd! I actually enjoy sewing up, it's the final part. :wink:


We'll send you all our pieces Ha Ha :mrgreen:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Grandma Anne said:


> A new great granddaughter is expected next month and I decided to knit her a cardi that she could wear next winter. Found the perfect pattern and yarn and got it knitted up in no time  It is a top-down pattern and the only seaming to be done will be the sleeves, sew on the buttons and it is done. And it has been sitting there next to my chair for over a week, I just can't seem to make myself seam up those sleeves! I pick up the needle and then put it down and pick up some knitting instead. I have always had an aversion to sewing knitted pieces together, but I am looking at 2 seams, hardly 6 inches long and how long with it take me to do this task? 15 minutes at the most! Why am I having such a time with this???


I always had that problem with sewing. I'd rather make my husband a new shirt than sew on a button. Then the knitting and having to sew seams made me nuts.

But I MADE myself pick up that first shirt and sew on the button. Pick up the pieces to the sweater and sew just one seam (usually a small one like the shoulder) then repeat the next day. Or even later in the day. I never looked at doing the whole thing at one time, just a part.

I was totally surprised when, after a while of doing this, it got to be "well, while I'm at it I might as well sew in this sleeve". I still only do a piece at a time but I find I'm finishing more and have less pieces laying around.

Good luck. I know you'll get over it.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I totally understand, and think that it's probably because sewing the pieces together is the least fun part of making a garment. For me, this is true, also. The good part, though, is the finished result! That makes it all worthwhile, so go ahead and get it done and you will be so proud that you finished it!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I am also a member!


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

ngriff said:


> I recently found a sweater knitted for my then 10 year old son. I thought I had knitting to finish it but all it needs is to be sewn together  He's now 44 years old. I'm in that same club. There's a sweater and a crocheted vest needing ends worked in for myself.


I can certainly relate to this...I am definitely a procrastinator.. every morning I tell myself, 'just do it' ....I definitely think it's a mind problem. I also have CFS and I think they go hand in hand....Bach Flowers does help but not a cure.
Yvonne


----------



## LaVeta1 (Aug 4, 2013)

I would also love to know how to do this


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I can relate a little as I, too, do not like seaming. I make myself do it right away or else it would sit unfinished for too long. So, that being said, why don't you put on your favorite program or favorite music, relax with your project and seam away.


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

MaggieNow said:


> You meant that pun. You know you did.  I give this same advice for all procrastinators like me. Set a timer for 10 or 15 minutes and force yourself to get started. Sometimes after the timer goes off you are involved enough to ignore it and keep working. If not you at least have 10 or 15 minutes of work done. Give it a try. It really does work more often than not.
> 
> the weather here today is dismal, cold and overcast so I am going to put your idea into practise as I have a lot of uninteresting jobs to do and I want to get them out of my hair....shall report back tomorrow as to how the day went.
> Thanks Maggie for the idea.
> Yvonne


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

I found a site on the internet once where you sent a photo of a UFO to this lady and gave a time frame of when you wanted to have it finished by, then at that date you sent her a pic of it either finished or at what point you were up to...I think it was for patchwork and quilting, maybe we need a club here after this same idea...who would be game to set it up if Admin would OK it? Anyone game??
BTW has anyone come across this other site in their travels
Yvonne
PS I'm off to do a 10 min job....


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

Found one.....http://quiltwithus.connectingthreads.com/group/karenstestufoquiltalong


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

I just finished sewing up the side seams and sleeves on the Artyarns Some Enchanted Evening jacket that I knitted more than a year ago. I basted the sleeves in last week and I sewed the sleeves in today. I sat outside in the good light. It was totally quiet. It looks great. I managed to be in the mood and I was even going to baste on the collar and then I realized that I need to block it first. I used the mattress stitch. It looks great on, too. Maybe that's why it took me so long to finish--I was worried that I wouldn't like the final product.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

try mattress stitch sew up from the right side.
easy always use it. 
June


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't mind. It's like the frosting on the cake!


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

vonnienz11 said:


> I found a site on the internet once where you sent a photo of a UFO to this lady and gave a time frame of when you wanted to have it finished by, then at that date you sent her a pic of it either finished or at what point you were up to...I think it was for patchwork and quilting, maybe we need a club here after this same idea...who would be game to set it up if Admin would OK it? Anyone game??
> BTW has anyone come across this other site in their travels
> Yvonne
> PS I'm off to do a 10 min job....


Sounds like a good way to push us into finishing our projects. Some of mine go back to the 70's sad to say.

Maggie


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

SKRB said:


> I do the same thing, and then I decided to just use my sewing machine and it works beautifully. My seams never looked good enough for my critical eye. Since I decided to use my machine a whole world of previously forbidden projects has opened up for me.


Interesting. What needle did you use? Directions? I don't mind knitting together but would rather this.


----------



## Roslyn17 (Apr 22, 2013)

After reading the replies to this message I realise I must be the odd one out. I LOVE sewing things up as soon as they are finished whether it be knitting or crochet. To me its the feeling of satisfaction that its done, I can give it away or keep it depending on what it is I've finished and can then move on to my next project. It really is a lovely feeling to know you have completed something so come on girls, get those needles out and sew up these garments, you will be so pleased when you have!
Roslyn


----------



## Barbie213 (Jun 15, 2014)

Next time when doing the sleeves use stocking needles an go in the round. This is the way I do all my sleeves when working sweaters from the top down.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

I hate to seam or tuck in a zillion ends from color changes. I just want to knit or crochet something.  :thumbup:


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

mochamarie said:


> I hate to seam or tuck in a zillion ends from color changes. I just want to knit or crochet something.  :thumbup:


I have watched a few youTube videos about weaving in ends with a needle instead of a crochet hook and it is helpful to see the various ways to do it. This is one: 




I don't get as bored with it if I try these different methods.

Maggie


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

Grandma Anne said:


> A new great granddaughter is expected next month and I decided to knit her a cardi that she could wear next winter. Found the perfect pattern and yarn and got it knitted up in no time  It is a top-down pattern and the only seaming to be done will be the sleeves, sew on the buttons and it is done. And it has been sitting there next to my chair for over a week, I just can't seem to make myself seam up those sleeves! I pick up the needle and then put it down and pick up some knitting instead. I have always had an aversion to sewing knitted pieces together, but I am looking at 2 seams, hardly 6 inches long and how long with it take me to do this task? 15 minutes at the most! Why am I having such a time with this???


Don't make me come over there!!!
:? :?


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Did you let the little boy out???


I did wonder if this is legal :lol: :roll:


----------



## desertbarefoot (Jun 23, 2013)

SKRB said:


> I do the same thing, and then I decided to just use my sewing machine and it works beautifully. My seams never looked good enough for my critical eye. Since I decided to use my machine a whole world of previously forbidden projects has opened up for me.


That's a great idea! I also hate seams in my knitting and will do whatever I can to avoid them. I'll have to try this next time. Is there any special adjustments? -stitch length, tension?


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

Irish knitter said:


> How do you do that?????


I have used tiny needles, shoved them back in and did a 3 needle bind off. Beautiful job.
I have also crocheted seams together.
I too do not like to sew seams, but that was mostly because I did not know how. I have since done the mattress seam and that was not too bad. It certainly looked better than the bulky mess I used to make.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

I hate the sewing up too, especially buttons.


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Put on a timer and make yourself do it for 15 minutes.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Anna3703 said:


> I know why....it's the fear in the back of my head, the fear that after I have seamed it, it wont look so nice, it wont be done well, I wont do it right, it might look unsightly, I dont seam nicely, I dont want to ruin it with my seaming...just put it off, dont do it yet, wait with it,it's perfect now...just leave it, for the moment......
> 
> These are my reasons .
> 
> Anna


This is me. After finishing the knitting part and feeling reasonably happy with it, I am scared that when I sew it up I might wreck it. I always go and sew it up anyway and it usually turns out OK.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Frannyward said:


> This is me. After finishing the knitting part and feeling reasonably happy with it, I am scared that when I sew it up I might wreck it. I always go and sew it up anyway and it usually turns out OK.


me, too!!


----------



## cathylynnj (May 15, 2014)

How about giving yourself a reward? Such as, if I sew one sleeve on I will (fill in the blank), then next time give yourself a reward for the next sleeve & so on.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Grandma Anne said:


> A new great granddaughter is expected next month and I decided to knit her a cardi that she could wear next winter. Found the perfect pattern and yarn and got it knitted up in no time  It is a top-down pattern and the only seaming to be done will be the sleeves, sew on the buttons and it is done. And it has been sitting there next to my chair for over a week, I just can't seem to make myself seam up those sleeves! I pick up the needle and then put it down and pick up some knitting instead. I have always had an aversion to sewing knitted pieces together, but I am looking at 2 seams, hardly 6 inches long and how long with it take me to do this task? 15 minutes at the most! Why am I having such a time with this???


Can't tell you how many WIPs I have that are actually finished.....except for the seaming! How crazy is that? I can understand your dilemma completely


----------



## Etoile700 (Oct 31, 2012)

Because when it's finished it will leave your house and you will miss it.





Etoile700


----------



## Etoile700 (Oct 31, 2012)

Because when it's finished it will leave your house and you will miss it.





Etoile700


----------



## emma2u (Nov 11, 2011)

Work expands to fill the given time. You will finish it as soon as the baby is born or the baby shower is happening. Congrats!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Feeling very smug at the moment. Have just sat down and made myself sew on all the buttons that needed sewing. All done and finished. Yippee.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

I do my on DPN so I do not sew.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

I avoid seaming at all costs if possible. For sweaters, I usually do top down and then do the sleeves in the round either on DPN's or Magic Loop, (or you could even use a small 12" circular). The point is, in the round means no seams! So I rewrite some patterns to make them in the round!


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

i found when I don't want to do something, I pick up the dreaded project and force myself to work on it for 15-30 min before I am allowed to knit on another project. If you do a little at a time it does get done and you're not frustrated.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

That is why I do the sleeve in the round on DPNs.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I myself dont continue with anything else until I finish the one I am on.

Di


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

I have been known to do this as well. When the baby arrives you will have it done in no time!!


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

I have been known to do this as well. When the baby arrives you will have it done in no time!!


----------



## Etoile700 (Oct 31, 2012)

You are going to miss this little sweater, that is why you don't want to finish it.






Etloile700


----------



## Etoile700 (Oct 31, 2012)

You are going to miss this little sweater, that is why you don't want to finish it.






Etoile 700


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> About ten years ago, I knitted myself a top. I was foolish; it requires about ten minutes of seaming. It's still sitting waiting to be seamed. Maybe they can just drape the front over me in the casket?


My first laugh of the day on this dreary, rainy, soggy day.

Thanks.


----------



## katielm68 (Dec 8, 2012)

I use videos to try new methods of sewing seams together. I take it as a challenge to do a different seam style on each item I make to see which one I like best. When you find one you like use it always and it makes wip into finished projects.


----------

